# Ads keep popping up!!!



## dalilc7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Over the past three weeks or so the same ads keeps popping up on my computer. It always says up the top: ads served by dcads. They're ads for things like casinos and gambling.

I ran Sypot S&D, Hijack this, Ad-ware 6. I have ZoneAlarm Security Suite and i ran both the spyware and virus scans. Nothing whatsoever showed up!


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

take a look at this may give you some information on the infection at hand

http://www.spywarenotice.com/dcads-toolbar-how-to-remove-the-dcads-toolbar/


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Go to here and download 'Hijack This!' self installer. 
Save it to the desktop or other suitable place. * DO NOT just press run from the website* 
Double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu. 
Click on the entry in start menu to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*


----------



## dalilc7 (Mar 22, 2008)

sup2a said:


> take a look at this may give you some information on the infection at hand
> 
> http://www.spywarenotice.com/dcads-toolbar-how-to-remove-the-dcads-toolbar/


I tried downloading the thing and it came up with 267 infections but wouldn't let me delete them. It's freeware.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry, i didnt know the site personally, i just saw the information that gave you a bit of detail on the infection at hand... you probably should ask a mod to move this to the malware removal section


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's okay here. Just post the log.


----------

